# Westworld - Series



## nuffsaid (Oct 3, 2016)

This starts on Wednesday this week, 9pm on Sky Atlantic. 

Trailers for it look amazing, Anthony Hopkins stars, directed by JJ Abrams. Series linked ready to go.


Westworld | Sky.com


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2016)

It's got a great cast and been getting great reviews. I wasn't sure how much they can mine from the premise of what is basically a 90 minute chase picture, but apparently this goes off on all sorts of tangents.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2016)

It's already out on your local torrent site / kodi , il be checking it out later


----------



## poului (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm disappointed that they don't appear to feature the two other worlds (Medieval and Roman) that were in the original film. Having the action spill over into the other zones was my favourite bit of the film, not least in that it resembled an earlier crack at The Crystal Maze.


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2016)

poului said:


> I'm disappointed that they don't appear to feature the two other worlds (Medieval and Roman) that were in the original film. Having the action spill over into the other zones was my favourite bit of the film, not least in that it resembled an earlier crack at The Crystal Maze.


I've never been hugely convinced most people would be interested in a Western themed park. When Crichton wrote Jurassic Park, which was basically an updated version of his Westworld, that made a lot more sense to me as a place people would spend a lot of money to visit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 3, 2016)

A Richard Benjamin and James Brolin cameo would be nice.....even if for a moment, sat in a saloon somewhere....drinking a whiskey


----------



## Cid (Oct 3, 2016)

Reno said:


> I've never been hugely convinced most people would be interested in a Western themed park. When Crichton wrote Jurassic Park, which was basically an updated version of his Westworld, that made a lot more sense to me as a place people would spend a lot of money to visit.



Well personally I've never had a fantasy about fucking a dinosaur.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just watched enjoyed it, mostly.

At times, however, it did feel like they had GoT style "Tits and swears" tally they had to fit each scene.
It made some of the characters far too one dimensional.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2016)

I thought it was amazing. First episode and they've already layered three separate plot themes into the series from the getgo without shoving it in your faces. 

Liked the occasional musical homage to the film. 

Liked the fact that whereas the guests were the main focus of the original they now are just bit players. 

Loved the homicidal milk man 



Spoiler



scaring the shit out of two guests


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Well personally I've never had a fantasy about fucking a dinosaur.


Methinks...


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Well personally I've never had a fantasy about fucking a dinosaur.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Loved the homicidal milk man



Ernie Schwarzenegger?


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

Very good, best parts of the Truman Show and Dollhouse.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 4, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ernie Schwarzenegger?


I'm trying hard not to like this post


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2016)

poului said:


> I'm disappointed that they don't appear to feature the two other worlds (Medieval and Roman) that were in the original film. Having the action spill over into the other zones was my favourite bit of the film, not least in that it resembled an earlier crack at The Crystal Maze.


I thought that too - they did talk about a Horror world. Early doors though innit, hopefully they'll show the other worlds at some point


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 4, 2016)

Horror World would be ace


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> I'm trying hard not to like this post


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Just watched enjoyed it, mostly.
> 
> At times, however, it did feel like they had GoT style "Tits and swears" tally they had to fit each scene.
> It made some of the characters far too one dimensional.



People forget there was a vast amount of sex in the original film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2016)

8den said:


> People forget there was a vast amount of sex in the original film.


_Westworld_ sex robots coming to the West End 

Sex robot cafe aims to offer Londoners fellatio with their morning coffee


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

"Charvet believes the cafe will become a hub of social activity, where friends meet to chat, drink coffee and casually enjoy robotic sex acts."

If you have sex with a robot WE ARE NOT FRIENDS!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2016)

Fascinating how in this chap's universe _people_ are _men_, and _women_ are some kind of separate species to be granted, at best, an afterthought.

Oh, wait - that is just the patriarchal world we live in


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Fascinating how in this chap's universe _people_ are _men_, and _women_ are some kind of separate species to be granted, at best, an afterthought.
> 
> Oh, wait - that is just the patriarchal world we live in



I'm quite sure there would be robots capable of offering cunnilingus, I just suspect the ratio of male to female "punters" will be quite extreme. 

I keep thinking of Archer's robot wife who keeps leaving her vagina in the sink.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2016)

8den said:


> I'm quite sure there would be robots capable of offering cunnilingus, I just suspect the ratio of male to female "punters" will be quite extreme.
> 
> I keep thinking of Archer's robot wife who keeps leaving her vagina in the sink.


John Sladek's _Tik Tok _is a memorable pulpy SF tale about a psychopathic robot with sex-duty bolt-ons


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

Must look that up.

Best series opener in a while. They've left the other parts of park offlimit in a smart move (why overload us). How memories and past may effect the hosts, had echoes of alot of themes of Dollhouse, and the semi transparent illusioninary world they live in is like the Truman show. Only the visitors know the truth and the hosts are supposedly incapable of finding out or acting on. With the plots about bugs and the potential management schemes for the park, they've definitely shown how they can expand from the original film.


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> View attachment 93379



Taken from your private collection?


----------



## Reno (Oct 4, 2016)

8den said:


> Taken from your private collection?


When it comes to porn, if you can think of it then someone will have done it.


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> When it comes to porn, if you can think of it then someone will have done it.



And produced a limited edition commerative dakimakura for Shippy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2016)

I enjoyed the premier but I now have man flu so can barely remember it , this also happened when I went to see the phantom menace so my thoughts can't be trusted , will try again when feeling better


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Westworld_ sex robots coming to the West End
> 
> Sex robot cafe aims to offer Londoners fellatio with their morning coffee


There's already a thread on that. Fuck off to it. This is the TV forum.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you for getting in touch with us to explain your concerns. We value all feedback and your comments have been appropriately filed.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2016)

Just watched it and enjoyed it. Few bit of ropey acting, which is odd, as I never normally notice that sort of thing.

Plot decent so far. Baddie who is playing games is a bit too pantomime, but I guess the entire show is a pantomime so I'll overlook that.

Scenery out of town is gorgeous. Is it mostly CGI or real places?

Love the frustrated writer whose art keeps getting ruined by idiots killing his actors  More of that, please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2016)

a strong pilot. Distressing lack of yul tho


----------



## Reno (Oct 5, 2016)

Reno said:


> View attachment 93379


That's my most liked post in ages you kinky fuckers !


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2016)

Reno said:


> That's my most liked post in ages you kinky fuckers !


And all the same woman.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> And all the same woman.


...but with different dinosaurs !


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

Ethical non-monodinosty


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 7, 2016)

Just watched episode two and man it was good.

HBO put it on the internet as Sunday's airing will clash with a presidential debate.  I just downloaded it from the usual sources and it was fantastic.   Lots of plot development and potential new story arcs.  Loving it.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 8, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's already out on your local torrent site / kodi , il be checking it out later



And they wonder why the middle class laugh at this place.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 8, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Just watched episode two and man it was good.
> 
> HBO put it on the internet as Sunday's airing will clash with a presidential debate.  I just downloaded it from the usual sources and it was fantastic.   Lots of plot development and potential new story arcs.  Loving it.


I'm loving it too. The plot is so rich and it's only just started. 
The acting is pretty damn good too. 

I'm also loving little touches like when they create them they use the Vitruvian Man.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> And they wonder why the middle class laugh at this place.


You really think this place cares what the middle class think ?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 8, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> You really think this place cares what the middle class think ?


Like the make up of most of the uk this place is mainly middle class.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 8, 2016)

It was fun. 
Has masterpiece potential, love a good sci-fi.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 8, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> You really think this place cares what the middle class think ?


Yes.


----------



## A380 (Oct 9, 2016)

Has fantastic potential. But then so did the first few episodes of Deadwood... Hope this manages to keep up the quality.

Weren't the 'other' Worlds in Future World, which was the sequel to Westworld?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 9, 2016)

A380 said:


> Has fantastic potential. But then so did the first few episodes of Deadwood... Hope this manages to keep up the quality.
> 
> Weren't the 'other' Worlds in Future World, which was the sequel to Westworld?


They were there in the original.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 9, 2016)

A380 said:


> Has fantastic potential. But then so did the first few episodes of Deadwood... Hope this manages to keep up the quality.
> 
> Weren't the 'other' Worlds in Future World, which was the sequel to Westworld?



Deadwood was amazing, only bad thing about it was that it got cancelled.


----------



## Voley (Oct 9, 2016)

Enjoyed that. I'm intrigued to see where they go with characters like the evil Ed Harris guy being allowed to indulge all his psychopathic tendencies.


----------



## hendo (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm loving it. The poor robots exposing the dysfunctionality of wicked humans. Infact the worst thing about Westworld is that they let humans in at all, since they make such a terrible mess. 
Great actors all over the place. Ed Harris and Anthony Hopkins FFS. Beautiful camerawork and highest possible production values. Hooked already.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah really enjoyed the second episode, great stuff


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 9, 2016)

A380 said:


> Has fantastic potential. But then so did the first few episodes of Deadwood... Hope this manages to keep up the quality.
> 
> Weren't the 'other' Worlds in Future World, which was the sequel to Westworld?


In the first film there were three worlds I remember -  westworld, Roman world and a thing set in medieval times that was all romantic castles and Knights, dungeons and kinky sex iirc.

In fact that seems to be a clear difference between this and the original in that in the original the worlds were clearly an adult experience and mostly for men to get their rocks off. In this remake there are women and children too. Westworld remade into a family theme park


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2016)

8den said:


> And produced a limited edition commerative dakimakura for Shippy.


I'm not sure a dinosaur sized one would fit in my bed.


----------



## hendo (Oct 10, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> In the first film there were three worlds I remember -  westworld, Roman world and a thing set in medieval times that was all romantic castles and Knights, dungeons and kinky sex iirc.
> 
> In fact that seems to be a clear difference between this and the original in that in the original the worlds were clearly an adult experience and mostly for men to get their rocks off. In this remake there are women and children too. Westworld remade into a family theme park



I'm off to look at the original film. Hope it stands the test of time!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 13, 2016)

Watched this weeks ep last night, loving it too


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2016)

Whilst i am enjoying this i think we've had enough mysterious scene setting now, and need something to actually happen.

I just hope its not another Lost


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2016)

I thought we were getting somewhere with the snake tatt woman but now I'm still confused although the brothel owners story is getting interesting. Just need to firm up what TMIB is all about and this maze. One speculation I read said there was some significance to him having black hats and white hats- good/bad?


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 26, 2016)

That's a familiar trope in Westerns.  Black hat was always the bad guy, white the good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2016)

ah I didn't know it came from westerns, had only encountered it in terms of hackers and hacking. Makes a little more sense now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2016)

the term was nicked from spaghetti westerns 

What is the Difference Between Black, White and Grey Hat Hackers?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2016)

Really enjoying this, though I'm watching in a state of what can only be described as "contented bafflement"


----------



## D'wards (Oct 26, 2016)

So, Arnold left Easter Eggs in the game and one is this mysterious maze and what happens to robots or humans there?
Possibly the lines between who can kill who being blurred


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 26, 2016)

D'wards said:


> So, Arnold left Easter Eggs in the game and one is this mysterious maze and what happens to robots or humans there?
> Possibly the lines between who can kill who being blurred



I reckon it's something to do with time.
Events are seen through the eyes of the hosts but never the visitors. What seems like days is really years (the hosts just get repaired and looks/ memories remain unchanged whereas the visitors can get young/ or old depending where we are in the narrative).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2016)

I know that Hopkins "explained" it last week, but I can't help feeling that the nudity of the hosts when in the labs is gratuitous.  Thandie Newton is a quality actor in early middle age... it just felt tawdry and undignified that we had to see full t&a when she came round in the operating theatre.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2016)

Just watched ep 1. Loved the score turning paint it black into a great western anthem. Great scene too. Loads of western references....and wild bill as a past it robot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2016)

Enjoying it although episode four dragged a little.


.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

Loving the use of modern tunes reworked to fit the time and place. No Surprises worked very well as a saloon piano tune.


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Loving the use of modern tunes reworked to fit the time and place. No Surprises worked very well as a saloon piano tune.


'A Forest' this week. Can't beat a bit of The Cure when you're planning a robotic bloodbath ime.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 31, 2016)

Voley said:


> 'A Forest' this week. Can't beat a bit of The Cure when you're planning a robotic bloodbath ime.



Yeah - I heard that, quite obscure I thought, probably my favourite Cure track. I'll be hoping for some Joy Division next, (when they were Warsaw at least).


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2016)

That was the first really good episode, I thought.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> That's my most liked post in ages you kinky fuckers !


Which would you recommend?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2016)

agricola said:


> That was the first really good episode, I thought.


I've liked them all but they're definitely getting more interesting.

Has the potential to be a classic....or a Lost.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## ringo (Nov 2, 2016)

agricola said:


> That was the first really good episode, I thought.


I was getting bored of them constantly demonstrating that the narratives were endlessly repeated, nice to see they've decided that we understand the concept now and can handle some more story. 
Small gripe though, really enjoying it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

Loving this! Not gonna stay on-thread for fear of spoilers and general poo-pooing of it.

How amazing is Evan Rachel Wood!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 2, 2016)

ringo said:


> I was getting bored of them constantly demonstrating that the narratives were endlessly repeated, nice to see they've decided that we understand the concept now and can handle some more story.
> Small gripe though, really enjoying it.


But they haven't stopped. Hence Hannibal the Cannibal having his little confession session ruined by the replicant suggesting he should tell his story to the lady in the white shoes. Shattering the illusion.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

Any theories on Arnold yet?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 2, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Any theories on Arnold yet?


I've a mad cap one. Arnold transferred his consciousness into a host... who is Bernard. Which is why he has his own secret thing going with Delores.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 2, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I've a mad cap one. Arnold transferred his consciousness into a host. Who is Bernard. Which is why he has his own secret thing going with Delores.



Bernard as in the Scientist Bernard?  Not that mad, it's highly possible. 
Maybe not Bernard but definitely one of the hosts.

(That and something do with time).


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I've a mad cap one. Arnold transferred his consciousness into a host. Who is Bernard. Which is why he has his own secret thing going with Delores.


More likely Dolores, if you're going with that theory, IMO.

She's the oldest host in the park, and has been endlessly repaired, while others have been scrapped. Why are they keeping her around?


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 2, 2016)

What I can't quite think through is a long game that takes 35 years to come to fruition  (I think in the last episode they said Arnold had been dead that long),  unless the game is that a glitch he left allows some experience to be secretly retained and acts as substrate on which the consciousness grows...? I can see that that night take 35 years of iterations to become rich enough. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> More likely Dolores, if you're going with that theory, IMO.
> 
> She's the oldest host in the park, and has been endlessly repaired, while others have been scrapped. Why are they keeping her around?


Dr Ford said she was the only surviving host who was present when Arnold died.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2016)

you can purchase the old time ey covers on that itunes now, and I suspect they may be lurking in piratical waters also


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> you can purchase the old time ey covers on that itunes now, and I suspect they may be lurking in piratical waters also


Wot?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Loving the use of modern tunes reworked to fit the time and place. No Surprises worked very well as a saloon piano tune.





Orang Utan said:


> Wot?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2016)

What did 'ey' mean in that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> What did 'ey' mean in that?


it should have been 'old timey'.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2016)

Nerdwriter has done a wonderful critique of a scene.  Reno


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 7, 2016)

Someone at work mentioned a possibility that the character in the black outfit, (that just likes killing and whoring) is a younger version of the Ed Harris character and we are therefore seeing 2 different timelines.


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2016)

One of the major themes in Westworld is the value and devaluing of humans in the workplace. But ironically the TV industry is still one of the most hierarchical working environments in the West.

(Nice use of a String Quartet version of the Pixies "Gigantic" mind).

The Guardian view on Westworld: science fiction’s fresh look at the present | Editorial


----------



## Gromit (Nov 7, 2016)

Try and spot the easteregg referencing the movie in the next (U.K. Airing) episode. 



Spoiler



its a blury shot of the Yule Brinner robot


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Try and spot the easteregg referencing the movie in the next (U.K. Airing) episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is near christmas


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Because it's not aired yet in the UK



Thandie Newton <3

She's fucking bossing it


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> Someone at work mentioned a possibility that the character in the black outfit, (that just likes killing and whoring) is a younger version of the Ed Harris character and we are therefore seeing 2 different timelines.


More likely to be the white hat guy. We'll see him break bad as he progresses along his journey. He's resisted his mate trying to turn him but the world will slowly seduce him to the dark side.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Try and spot the easteregg referencing the movie in the next (U.K. Airing) episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus a snippet of the soundtrack from the movie too.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gromit said:


> More likely to be the white hat guy. We'll see him break bad as he progresses along his journey. He's resisted his mate trying to turn him but the world will slowly seduce him to the dark side.


I don't believe the alternative timeline theory but it's possible. The black hat young guy mentioned about buying the park out. Ed Harris said he saved the park.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm waiting for a Yul Brynner equivalent to turn up and kill every irritating character though I suspect he'll have changed gender.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 14, 2016)

I aint got a scooby wtf is going on....

.....but I am liking it....

.....and I have a feeling we are being shown 2 timelines, or there are doubles of hosts within different stories...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2016)

Latest episode 



Spoiler



There were a few theories online about this particular reveal but I didn't believe it



Great stuff!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Latest episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I half guessed it. But still a surprise reveal so early on.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 15, 2016)

When Bernard discovered the cottage in episode 6, I reckon that was the real him - the last shot was of a host being made in the basement, presumably his replacement. I guess this time we saw the replacement Theresa in production.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I know that Hopkins "explained" it last week, but I can't help feeling that the nudity of the hosts when in the labs is gratuitous.  Thandie Newton is a quality actor in early middle age... it just felt tawdry and undignified that we had to see full t&a when she came round in the operating theatre.



She felt quite the opposite:

'Westworld': Thandie Newton on the Power of Nudity, Subverting Expectations, and More


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> She felt quite the opposite:
> 
> 'Westworld': Thandie Newton on the Power of Nudity, Subverting Expectations, and More


I think it's becoming part of her narrative - she's clothed most of the time now.  I have fewer concerns about it than I did.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for using spoiler quotes folks.

I like reading the thread, but a bit behind.

I daren't go near the walking dead thread.


----------



## innit (Nov 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> She felt quite the opposite:
> 
> 'Westworld': Thandie Newton on the Power of Nudity, Subverting Expectations, and More


What a great article, thanks for that!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2016)

Second series given thumbs up. Yay!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> When Bernard discovered the cottage in episode 6, I reckon that was the real him - the last shot was of a host being made in the basement, presumably his replacement. I guess this time we saw the replacement Theresa in production.


I don't think so. The clues were there from early on.



Spoiler: because it's still on air as I post



Bernard in bed with Theresa, she was asking him if he was 'practicing' talking to humans like his hosts do. He's been Bernard the robot for a long time. I think before that, he was....Arnold the human!

When Ford showed him the pic of him and Arnold, there was a weird gap in it, like a third person was missing. That's because the hosts can't see what hurts them, so the pic of Arnold - looking _exactly _like Bernard does now - 'changed'.

Maybe Ford killed Arnold? Maybe Bernard has been used to kill before. Who else has he replaced?! 

And yep, that's almost certainly replacement Theresa in the basement being produced.


edit: 



Spoiler: more theories/speculation



Bernard was studying Theresa's expressions and mentioned how she furrows her brow when she's cross or thinking. At the time it seemed like it was just another observation for him to code into the hosts, but maybe he was studying her to perfect the replica? He's been planning to kill her for a while.

Is the young, cocky board member a robot, too? She is almost a parody of a character compared to the others. She might have just been used to trap Theresa?


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Second series given thumbs up. Yay!



I really like the show, but I fail to see how they could get more than one series out of it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 15, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I half guessed it. But still a surprise reveal so early on.


Early? We're only 3 episodes from the end of the series.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2016)

agricola said:


> I really like the show, but I fail to see how they could get more than one series out of it.


Backed by Nolan?  They have at least 3 written already I'd say.

When no-one knows what's going on there are more options.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2016)

Note to self...don't wiki cast members or you might find out they were only in x amount of episodes and you've already seen them in x-1.   Sigh.

8 was good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2016)

There's always money in the futuristic cowboy theme-park.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2016)

Does anyone remember a sit com about pretend cowboys set in Rochdale?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2016)

btw good luck getting to the centre of the maze


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2016)

Really enjoying this even though I'm baffled by a lot of things.
It has so many references to video games that it's a fun game in itself spotting them.
In E06, a character even finds breaks open a crate with a valuable item in it!

It reminds me so much of (obviously) Red Dead Redemption, I half expect one of the characters to start picking flowers.
But also, it reminds me a bit of Bioshock in the way characters are controlled with set phrases - in Bioshock, Atlas tells Jack what to do by preceding instructions with 'would you kindly', while Ford stops hosts acting by saying 'that's enough'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2016)

Good read:
Gametalk: Is HBO's 'Westworld' Really About Video Games?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 25, 2016)

It _is_ a game.  People play it.

Or rather, it was.


----------



## agricola (Nov 29, 2016)

Aside from one episode, this has been magnificent.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2016)

Random question:



Spoiler



Are the butchers robots?



Question relating to the most recent episode:



Spoiler



How was Dolores' shirt and stomach fixed after being ripped open. I realise she was having flashbacks when in the dress, but what about when she was wearing those (god damn sexy) pants and shirt.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Random question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: reply



possibly...but it means someone has programmed them to help Mave.   That maybe gets stupidly complex.





Spoiler: reply



Well...we're most likely watching at least two different timelines.  We just don't know who is in which yet.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2016)

By the way I'm presuming people have realised by now that the maze has been left for sentient hosts to follow. Probably by Arnold. Probably a path to freedom that doesn't require recruiting an army and going psycho like hooker lady is doing. 

That's why hosts keep telling the man in black the maze isn't for him. 
He's going to be really disappointed when he finally discovers that they weren't lying. They really were just trying to stop him from wasting his time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2016)

Gromit said:


> By the way I'm presuming people have realised by now that the maze has been left for sentient hosts to follow. Probably by Arnold. Probably a path to freedom that doesn't require recruiting an army and going psycho like hooker lady is doing.
> 
> That's why hosts keep telling the man in black the maze isn't for him.
> He's going to be really disappointed when he finally discovers that they weren't lying. They really were just trying to stop him from wasting his time.


If he was wasting his time...why all the trouble stopping him from trying to get there?   The were going to hang him.   He would have died there.

After episode 9...MIB could genuinely be William who was in a previous timeline...the way he went from totally respecting the hosts to chopping them up into little bits considering them as toys?

It's a Nolan story, no-one knows.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2016)

Also...we did not actually see Bernard or Elsie die.   Just saying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

I wish they'd made it more clear that there are three different timelines. I don't appreciate having to look up various articles online just to understand what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

This clears up a lot of things:
http://www.vulture.com/2016/11/westworld-timeline-guide.html
Westworld’s Final Twist Is a Killer


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish they'd made it more clear that there are three different timelines. I don't appreciate having to look up various articles online just to understand what the fuck is happening.


I don't want to be spoon fed. Plot by numbrers is boring and repeptitive. I want to work it out and second guess the writers. I want to be impressed by the final reveal if I haven't worked it out.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2016)

If Bernard is a robot version of Arnold who died 30 years ago, how come no one else says "hey, you look like that Arnold bloke, why are you called Bernard, why haven't you aged and why aren't you dead yet?"


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> If Bernard is a robot version of Arnold who died 30 years ago, how come no one else says "hey, you look like that Arnold bloke, why are you called Bernard, why haven't you aged and why aren't you dead yet?"


I'm thinking it's just his personality, mind, memories etc.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2016)

How many more episodes of this season are there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> How many more episodes of this season are there?


just one


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> I don't want to be spoon fed. Plot by numbrers is boring and repeptitive. I want to work it out and second guess the writers. I want to be impressed by the final reveal if I haven't worked it out.


there's keeping people second guessing and confusing people so much that you have to go to a secondary source just to understand the plot


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> there's keeping people second guessing and confusing people so much that you have to go to a secondary source just to understand the plot


Do you have to understand it before it's revealed? I don't think so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> Do you have to understand it before it's revealed? I don't think so.


No, but you have to be interested enough to want to find out, instead of alienated by a deliberately confusing plot.
The show runner is Christopher Nolan's brother - no surprises there.


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but you have to be interested enough to want to find out, instead of alienated by a deliberately confusing plot.


I think you're in a minority. Anyway, I love it.


----------



## Santino (Dec 1, 2016)

Have you ever seen Christopher Nolan and his so-called brother in the same room?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> I think you're in a minority. Anyway, I love it.


That's immaterial though - it's a valid point of view


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> That's immaterial though - it's a valid point of view


The writer wants to keep you in suspense. You don't want to be in suspense. That might be why you're not enjoying it. You're ruining it for yourself aren't you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> The writer wants to keep you in suspense. You don't want to be in suspense. That might be why you're not enjoying it. You're ruining it for yourself aren't you?


No, i'm just confused and alienated by the plot.
I like suspense, just not confusion for the sake of it


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I'm thinking it's just his personality, mind, memories etc.


No. He physically looks like Arnold. 

I don't think he has the mind of Arnold. He was constructed to be more efficient than a human coder. He's Hopkins's ideal of the perfect partner that Arnold wasn't.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> No, i'm just confused and alienated by the plot.
> I like suspense, just not confusion for the sake of it


I'm with you on this - with the reveals it might be worth rewatching all the episodes so far, and it might fall into place. However, fuck that...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I'm with you on this - with the reveals it might be worth rewatching all the episodes so far, and it might fall into place. However, fuck that...


Exactly - don't make me watch it again!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

I liked it. 
I don't think Ford is a bad guy mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I liked it.
> I don't think Ford is a bad guy mind.


why not? he's meant to be


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> why not? he's meant to be



He's protecting Westworld from the 'corporation.'
He missed Arnold and tried to replicate him, it failed.

He's done some dodgy things but that doesn't make him that bad.


----------



## Santino (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> He's protecting Westworld from the 'corporation.'
> He missed Arnold and tried to replicate him, it failed.
> 
> He's done some dodgy things but that doesn't make him that bad.


He did murder those people.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

Santino said:


> He did murder those people.



His robots did...he hasn't killed anyone yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> He's protecting Westworld from the 'corporation.'
> He missed Arnold and tried to replicate him, it failed.
> 
> He's done some dodgy things but that doesn't make him that bad.


Apart from the bad murders he did


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> His robots did...he hasn't killed anyone yet.


Robots are a tool like a gun. He pulled the trigger.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Robots are a tool like a gun. He pulled the trigger.



Were the killings intentional? Ford likes to give his robots 'some' free will and it seems he overestimated Bernard (Bernard went fucking nuts - he murdered his boss/ lover, a colleague and attempted to kill Ford).


----------



## Santino (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Were the killings intentional?


Yes.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 1, 2016)

They showed a photo that had Arnold in it and he looked exactly like Bernard. Did you miss that??



bi0boy said:


> If Bernard is a robot version of Arnold who died 30 years ago, how come no one else says "hey, you look like that Arnold bloke, why are you called Bernard, why haven't you aged and why aren't you dead yet?"


Because there's no one around any more who remembers him?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Because there's no one around any more who remembers him?



This.
And the boss lady he was shagging knew.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2016)

But surely a genius like Arnold would have some photos/record of him on the internet - maybe on his Wikipedia page, or Microfiche. Also, wouldn't the visitors to Ford's office see the photo and think, hello...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

D'wards said:


> But surely a genius like Arnold would have some photos/record of him on the internet - maybe on his Wikipedia page, or Microfiche. Also, wouldn't the visitors to Ford's office see the photo and think, hello...



It's 30 years before the events we are seeing now right?
Maybe it was pre-internet days.

From the way he's presented, wasn't Arnold the guy behind the scenes, away from the spotlight ? He got totally consumed in Westworld and spent a lot of time in the company of androids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

Pre-internet days? C'mon this is advanced robotics/AI


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2016)

Plus photos existed pre-internet days


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2016)

It would be like an aged Tim Cook introducing a robot Steve Jobs in 2040 and calling him Dave and  making him Apple's Chief Operating Officer and hoping no one notices the likeness.


----------



## innit (Dec 1, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> This.
> And the boss lady he was shagging knew.


I thought she was surprised when she found his blueprint  (right before Ford's evil exposition) ie it was news to her.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2016)

Who are the other two then?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Who are the other two then?
> 
> View attachment 96439



The guy on the far left was in the last episode.

We know that 30 years ago before the current events, Westworld was in need of funding - maybe he was one of the original founders?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Who are the other two then?
> 
> View attachment 96439


Siegfried & Roy. 

Arnold's favourite Vegas Act.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 1, 2016)

It's developing much better than I expected based on the first episode. 

Though people turning out to be robots is a very tired sci-fi cliche. As is the robots like the sorrow filled Dolores or the intoxicating, vengeful Maeve being more sympathetic than the dreadful human twats they serve. 

I got the impression music is going steadily more Spag Western working up to the finale massacre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Who are the other two then?
> 
> View attachment 96439


Ford and his dad?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

We don't know who the third is I'm pretty sure*, and we actually only have Ford's word that it is Bernard who is Arnold.

Big finale coming up....feature length apparently. 

*man in black or william possibly


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2016)

Am pretty sure South Park parodied Westworld this week. All the trolls are now naked and there's a guy with a terrible God complex.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> there's keeping people second guessing and confusing people so much that you have to go to a secondary source just to understand the plot


Why is it confusing though?

Go back and watch a bit of the last episode.  Just go to the bit where Dolores runs away from the camp where William and Logan are and start from there.   Then just watch the bits with Dolores, skip the rest.

When she's wearing a blue dress...it's the past.


----------



## A380 (Dec 3, 2016)

"it's a show with everything but Yul Brynner".


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2016)

A380 said:


> "it's a show with everything but Yul Brynner".


he's in one episode, briefly


----------



## Yata (Dec 4, 2016)

ok im always wrong about these things but i reckon dolores is wyatt and she'll be like the gunslinger yul brynner type character in season 2 when it goes full jurassic park, teddy keeps remembering the massacre wrong i bet they werent soldiers they were shooting but employees and the guy in the chair was arnold

edit: also i think she'll turn gunslinger by killing MIB who is probably william based on how he described his wife. he keeps coming back to stab dolores in the stomach like logan did to remind himself shes not real or something like that maybe to check if shes the same model


----------



## oneunder (Dec 5, 2016)

Ha ha. Mental show.   Paid off well!


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## D'wards (Dec 5, 2016)

Great last episode. Although i think it would have been better as a 6 episode series rather than 10.
"Don't bore us, get to the chorus"


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Great last episode. Although i think it would have been better as a 6 episode series rather than 10.
> "Don't bore us, get to the chorus"



It's like good techno dj set, starting off gently


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 5, 2016)

These violent delights have violent ends.

(Also...anyone else think with Hector and Armistice..."Ho Ho Ho...now I've got a machine gun")


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think I'd have enjoyed this series a lot more if I hadn't gone searching for explanations etc.

No more internet threads for me when the programs are of this quality.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I swerved every mention of it & really enjoyed the whole series. I'll sit down with this thread at some point & see what I missed. Is there a series 2 planned?* All left nice and open for it.


*eta stupid question; of course there is.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Who are the other two then?
> 
> View attachment 96439


That's Ford on the left isn't it? Don't know who's in the middle.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

Sweet FA said:


> Well I swerved every mention of it & really enjoyed the whole series. I'll sit down with this thread at some point & see what I missed. Is there a series 2 planned?* All left nice and open for it.
> 
> 
> *eta stupid question; of course there is.


To be honest I'm quite surprised that there is going to be a series 2. 

Programmes this clever and complex usually go right over the heads of Americans and get cancelled. Just enough tits and violence to keep them interested despite them not knowing what's going on I guess.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

P.S. The idea of Feudal Japan world (instead of medieval world I guess) gave me a boner. Probably has a catchier title like Samurai World.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 6, 2016)

Gromit said:


> P.S. The idea of Feudal Japan world (instead of medieval world I guess) gave me a boner. Probably has a catchier title like Samurai World.



You didn't notice the SW logos on the walls?


----------



## rekil (Dec 6, 2016)

Sweet FA said:


> That's Ford on the left isn't it? Don't know who's in the middle.


Ford's da. Or robot da, from the cottage.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> You didn't notice the SW logos on the walls?


I was too busy drooling.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Santino (Dec 6, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Programmes this clever and complex usually go right over the heads of Americans and get cancelled.


You really are a worm.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

Santino said:


> You really are a worm.


You know it's true. If it wasn't for the nudity and violence Westworld would be a cult HBO show at best. 
The money spent on the show wouldn't be sustained by such.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

Only just seen the bit after the end credits. Wow bad ass!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 6, 2016)

Just finished it.
It was okay


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 6, 2016)

Nicely ended. I'm a little reminded of Cairo in the Arab Spring: a revolt micro-managed by le pouvoir. What happens in Westworld stays in Westworld at least till the next season unfortunately. Wyatt is coming.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't mind if it finished as a one season show.
Has it been confirmed? Will there be more?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I don't mind if it finished as a one season show.
> Has it been confirmed? Will there be more?


It has.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You know it's true. If it wasn't for the nudity and violence Westworld would be a cult HBO show at best.
> The money spent on the show wouldn't be sustained by such.



Just as a reminder Gromit was on the GoT thread explaining to everyone left and right that advertising drives shows like this, before it was pointed out to him the HBO is a subscription service and doesn't have advertisers. He continued over explaining TV on the thread until it was pointed out to him that several people on the thread had professional experience working in the field at which point the giant  cockwomble proclaimed that he had in fact produced "jaws 3".


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 7, 2016)

can someone convince me of why I should give this show a chance? I've watched a couple episodes and just haven't liked it much. Not even sure if I can explain why. It's just not pulling me in. But I know everyone seems to love it, and my tastes aren't usually that odd.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> can someone convince me of why I should give this show a chance? I've watched a couple episodes and just haven't liked it much. Not even sure if I can explain why. It's just not pulling me in. But I know everyone seems to love it, and my tastes aren't usually that odd.



I genuinely thought it was okay, not great until the final episode. I stayed away from fan theories/reviews etc.  After the last episode it's the best thing the Nolans have done since "The Prestige"*

I don't think I've seen big epic chunky thought provoking sci fi done this well on tv before. To take a pretty rubbish 70s sci fi action thing, and turn it into a meditation on consciousness, free will, and artificial intelligence, and anything that can properly reference  Oppenheimer, Michelangelo, Beethoven, Shakespeare and Dante. 

*And the Prestige is the best thing a Nolan has done since "I'm in the mood for dancing".


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 7, 2016)

8den said:


> I genuinely thought it was okay, not great until the final episode. I stayed away from fan theories/reviews etc.  After the last episode it's the best thing the Nolans have done since "The Prestige"*
> 
> I don't think I've seen big epic chunky thought provoking sci fi done this well on tv before. To take a pretty rubbish 70s sci fi action thing, and turn it into a meditation on consciousness, free will, and artificial intelligence, and anything that can properly reference  Oppenheimer, Michelangelo, Beethoven, Shakespeare and Dante.
> 
> *And the Prestige is the best thing a Nolan has done since "I'm in the mood for dancing".



I'm not familiar with The Nolans, or Prestige, but thanks for the thoughtful reply. I will give it another chance


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm not familiar with The Nolans, or Prestige, but thanks for the thoughtful reply. I will give it another chance



You know the Nolans
Jonathan Nolan - Wikipedia
Christopher Nolan - Wikipedia

Chris makes the epics, Jonathan writes bloody good tv.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2016)

Watched the finale last night. Absolutely loved it all.

My second favourite tv show (after Mr. Robot).


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2016)

8den said:


> You know the Nolans
> Jonathan Nolan - Wikipedia
> Christopher Nolan - Wikipedia
> 
> Chris makes the epics, Jonathan writes bloody good tv.


But which of the Nolans is your favourite? It's time... for making your mind up.


Oh, hang on, that was Buck's Fizz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2016)

Miss Caphat said:


> can someone convince me of why I should give this show a chance? I've watched a couple episodes and just haven't liked it much. Not even sure if I can explain why. It's just not pulling me in. But I know everyone seems to love it, and my tastes aren't usually that odd.


I didn't like it as much as others did as I found it boring in places, annoyingly plotted and deliberately confusing - but some people like that kind of thing. it doesn't really make sense until the last episode, so you need to commit to ten hours if you require clarity (though I've finished and there's still loads I didn't get).


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2016)

Final ep went on a bit. Some good bits and some not so much, but part of that could have been my 'Tuesday after the weekend before' brain melt and tiredness.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't like it as much as others did as I found it boring in places, annoyingly plotted and deliberately confusing - but some people like that kind of thing. it doesn't really make sense until the last episode, so you need to commit to ten hours if you require clarity (though I've finished and there's still loads I didn't get).



I think it's going to need repeated viewings for example



Spoiler



The Man in Black is William thing. No idea, no clue, no hint it was there, and yet there have been internet theories for weeks, lots of programs/tv shows have done the Tyrel Durden routine, but this was much more complex and clever, as a byproduct of Dolores trying to adapt to consciousness, and if Ford was manipulating Maeve the whole way into escaping, was the everything including the bit in the train carriage just her programming or freewill?


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Gromit said:


> To be honest I'm quite surprised that there is going to be a series 2.
> 
> Programmes this clever and complex usually go right over the heads of Americans and get cancelled. Just enough tits and violence to keep them interested despite them not knowing what's going on I guess.




It's the highest debut in the stations history. And if people only were watching for T&A it's the 2016, not 1976, Lela isn't in Doctor Who to "give the dad's something to look at"


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Man in Black is William thing. No idea, no clue, no hint it was there, and yet there have been internet theories for weeks, lots of programs/tv shows have done the Tyrel Durden routine, but this was much more complex and clever, as a byproduct of Dolores trying to adapt to consciousness, and if Ford was manipulating Maeve the whole way into escaping, was the everything including the bit in the train carriage just her programming or freewill?



On Maeve - that was her lesson.
Free will or pre-determined. 
It didn't matter because that's all it knew.


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> On Maeve - that was her lesson.
> Free will or pre-determined.
> It didn't matter because that's all it knew.



Okay but



Spoiler



The whole point of the arc was that Hosts are developing free will, and breaking free of predetermined programming, I thought

How would Ford have known Felix would find her daughter and give her the co-ordinates? How would Ford have known she'd find herself sat across from a child and that child would trigger a crisis. 

If it turns out that was all pre planned it'd actually be a little disappointing,


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Okay but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not free will....consciousness.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 7, 2016)

Mave did break her programming.  It said in big letters on her control-foldy-notepad thingy 'ESCAPE'.

She got off the train and went back.

Anyway...bloody 2018 for the next one.  When's GoT?


----------



## 8den (Dec 7, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Mave did break her programming.  It said in big letters on her control-foldy-notepad thingy 'ESCAPE'.
> 
> She got off the train and went back.
> 
> Anyway...bloody 2018 for the next one.  When's GoT?



technically 



Spoiler



Bernard said something like "you make it onto the train, but..." at which point Maeve smashes the tablet.


----------



## Yata (Dec 9, 2016)

full soundtrack up on spotify-


----------



## 8den (Dec 9, 2016)

Yata said:


> full soundtrack up on spotify-




I disliked the player piano versions of modern standards.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2016)

I just watched the whole thing hoping it would amount to something, but thought ultimately it was rubbish. The whole robots/androids/replicants becoming self-aware thing has been done many times before and it has been done better. I don't buy the central premise of a high-end X-rated robot cowboy theme park being a viable money spinner. The show has high production values expected from HBO, a great cast, top talent behind the camera, but the central premise just doesn't hold up.


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2016)

I quite liked the hint at much wider things that Samurai World offered.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 14, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Only just seen the bit after the end credits. Wow bad ass!



What happened after the credits? I watched it on Showbox and it ended as soon as the credits came on.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> What happened after the credits? I watched it on Showbox and it ended as soon as the credits came on.





Spoiler



Snake lady with her arm trapped in the door stabs her knife into her arm and starts twisting it about, her finger clenches as a result triggering her gun and killing the guard the other side of the door. 

Two new guards turn up (off screen) and tell her to freeze (sort of thing) whilst she is sawing her arm off. 

She looks at her arm and grins. Looks at the guards (off screen) at grins and heads towards them as one of them shouts in a panicked voice "cease motor functions, cease motor functions". 
She obviously doesn't cease. 
Fade to black.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 14, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes I did see that - sorry, my 'red-wine-induced' bad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2017)

Just binged it all in a day on amazon.  

I enjoyed it.  (quite a lot)

The plot  while  complicated  feels  like  it has a consistent  theme and  narrative when seen as a whole.  
While it  really  amps up the sex an violence to gratuitous levels it  does  give itself  an perfect in universe justified reason to do so.  
The same goes for the mystery elements and dramatic reveals. While over the top in a lot of ways it  does  it's  job in selling it.


The acting is  fantastic.   The  slightly ham  performances  for the intentionally slightly ham robot actors is great.  The arsehole human characters  are  nicely punchable.   

I really  liked  Jeffrey Wright   in his performance  of  Bernard it was almost  my favourite performance in the show.  

Anthony Hopkins though.... Damn...   Not  exactly unsurprising  but   that dude  can act.   Really sells all the layers  to that character and his motivation.

While not flawless  this  is  a great series  that  has  me  wanting to  jump back to scenes   to rewatch them with  my newfound  context.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Nerdwriter has done a wonderful critique of a scene.  Reno





Wow! This  scenes  dialogue plays out  very differently  when  you know   Hopkins  feelings/motivations as demonstrated  in the final episode.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 17, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Wow! This  scenes  dialogue plays out  very differently  when  you know   Hopkins  feelings/motivations as demonstrated  in the final episode.


Hopkins is one of the best actors of all time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 17, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Wow! This  scenes  dialogue plays out  very differently  when  you know   Hopkins  feelings/motivations as demonstrated  in the final episode.


Totally.  That's a Nolan thing though, linking stuff up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2017)

Given  the  authorial and thematic link  as  much as I love Richard Attenborough I would   LOVE to see  Hopkins take  on  John Hammond  from JP.


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Given  the  authorial and thematic link  as  much as I love Richard Attenborough I would   LOVE to see  Hopkins take  on  John Hammond  from JP.


Which would fit, because in the novel Hammond is more of a villain rather than the twinkly, well meaning grandad of the film.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 30, 2017)

That was awesome. 
Like all great Sci Fi its biggest questions were not for the characters but for ourselves. 

Cyberpunks glitzy, glam child has teeth.


----------



## strung out (Apr 22, 2018)

New series starts this weekend


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 22, 2018)

I got halfway through the first series and was bored senseless. Nothing like the film, which had atmosphere in abundance.

Used to love the Roman World and Medievel World bits in the film as well.

Would like to re-watch the series, but don't think I can bring myself to.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 22, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I got halfway through the first series and was bored senseless. Nothing like the film, which had atmosphere in abundance.
> 
> Used to love the Roman World and Medievel World bits in the film as well.
> 
> Would like to re-watch the series, but don't think I can bring myself to.


Seriously? It's one of the best TV series of this century.


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2018)

Nobody else watching series 2 then?

Pretty humdrum first couple of episodes, but it picked up a little this week. Nothing to touch the first series so far though.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2018)

strung out said:


> Nobody else watching series 2 then?
> 
> Pretty humdrum first couple of episodes, but it picked up a little this week. Nothing to touch the first series so far though.


I watched the first episode, and scratched my head for a while, then decided I had to watch it again when the second one came out. I then decided to wait until episode 3, and I'm so glad I did. 
The first episode left me thinking: WTAF is this!!! But then I crammed the first three, and my bewilderment (as to how they could make this work), dissipated, and I'm now quite optimistic that the series can recover from:


Spoiler



Anthony Hopkins' death... (I'm finding it hard to believe that's the last we'll see of him. I think his death may have been enacted by one of his hosts)


But I think it will all work out OK.


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2018)

It's not yet as smart as the first series (or as the first series appeared to be, with all its stylistic narrative chicanery).

Feels like the story peaked too early by having the rebellion start at the end of S1 and it being a full-blown massacre. I could have stood to see some more back-and-forth between compliant hosts and awakening hosts, and more of Westworld as a functioning western.

And now it's becoming clear that it's a show that deliberately misleads or withholds information in order to make dramatic "reveals" like eg. Lost did. Not sure I like that sort of storytelling.

But it's exciting, well acted and spectacularly filmed. Good TV but not great TV.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2018)

Crispy said:


> It's not yet as smart as the first series (or as the first series appeared to be, with all its stylistic narrative chicanery).
> 
> Feels like the story peaked too early by having the rebellion start at the end of S1 and it being a full-blown massacre. I could have stood to see some more back-and-forth between compliant hosts and awakening hosts, and more of Westworld as a functioning western.
> 
> ...


I was shocked at the way they ended S1. I thought there was no way they could come back from it, and maybe I'm just hoping against all hope but I can see this series unravelling rather nicely (he says, with a ?)


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2018)

Two episodes in, it's mostly killing and setting up, but it looks good and it's very well done.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2018)

It's too hard. Needs to be an easy setting, in which the different timelines are made explicitly clear. Why make things deliberately unclear?


----------



## chandlerp (May 9, 2018)

If you think this is hard you may want to give 12 Monkeys a wide berth.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> If you think this is hard you may want to give 12 Monkeys a wide berth.


The film was a bag of shite


----------



## chandlerp (May 9, 2018)

Yes it was but the series takes the idea and is completely different after using the basic premise of the movie for the first episode


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> Yes it was but the series takes the idea and is completely different after using the basic premise of the movie for the first episode


I didn't know there was a series!


----------



## nuffsaid (May 9, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> If you think this is hard you may want to give 12 Monkeys a wide berth.



But at least with that they tell you what timeline they are in each time. With Westworld I'm just largely confused, I saw a beginning and an end but after talking to someone at work, it seems there's a timeline just after the beginning and others in the middle. I'll stick with it though.


----------



## lazythursday (May 9, 2018)

What timelines are there? Delores the killing machine / Maeve searching for daughter / Man in black - these are similar in time but not matching up exactly eg as Delores met Maeve in the last episode and she didn't have the annoying writer guy with her. Then there's the 'end' timeline where Bernard has been woken up by the security people. Plus the much further back in time young William stuff - and I wasn't entirely sure if all that was chronological or not. Are there others? I've found it a bit easier than the first season so far because I know what to expect this time and have been looking out for time jumps.


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Why make things deliberately unclear?


So that people who enjoy solving puzzles get all excited and talk about it. It's one way of giving a show "hooks"
It also lets you get away with sloppy charcaterisation because everything happens in service to the swiss-watch plot rather than believable motivations.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2018)

it also side steps some of the deeper questions surrounding the nature of memory, sentience, rights and y'know, the whole point of the sci fi 'what if, tomorrow..?'

I gave up on this towards the end of season one. I'm just going to watch the yul brynner one again. And 12 monkeys is a great film, a perfect closed causal loop.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2018)

The timelines in S2 are kinda like this:-

1: Dolores, William etc from back at the start, the takeover by Peter Mullan and so on

2: Straight after the events of S1 with all the hosts rampaging about, Maeve looking for her daughter and Dolores gathering an army and looking for Peter Abernathy.

3:  Now...a few weeks after the events of S1 with Bernard, the military types, the dead tiger and all the dead hosts in the water.

They've simplified things from S1 where they did not tell you of the split timelines and you had to figure it out.  This time it's less complex.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 14, 2018)

Yes, episode 3 was a lot simpler, and so better (saw at the weekend). It's got all the right themes for me to really like - but it usually goes about analysing them in a far too complicated way.

I find myself with similar feelings watching Westworld, to when I watch any Planet of the Apes film, being human I side with the humans, regardless of how bad the humans are (friends of mine don't). We need to subjugate the apes, and we need to destroy errant robots, they're just programming gone wrong. And apes are just apes. We went to the Moon............We...went to the Moon!


----------



## binka (May 15, 2018)

I'm enjoying it a lot just watched episode four and correctly worked out everything that was happening much to the annoyance of my gf 

[Edit changed 'guessed' to 'worked out' because it makes me sound cleverer]


----------



## cybershot (May 17, 2018)

Episode 4 was better. Probably just did enough to make me keep watching. Or I may wait for it to finish now and binge it when it’s finished or give up if it gets overly complex again. 

It’s been a difficult watch so far for season 2 which is disappointing.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 24, 2018)

Episode 5 - hands down the episode of Season 2 so far. Loved it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2018)

Virtual Blue said:


> Episode 5 - hands down the episode of Season 2 so far. Loved it.



Great. I'm just up to episode 3 and was a bit worried it was not as good as I expected it to be.

Going to use SPOILERS in this thread and I hope everyone else does the same, because we are in different timelines 



Spoiler



A Samurai appeared at the end! Looking forward to seeing Samurai World. I wasn't surprised though, as The Verge website showsd Samurai screenshots on their homepage, wankers


----------



## chandlerp (May 24, 2018)

Shogun World not Samurai


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2018)

I watched episode 5 and I thought episode 4 was better.

Rather underwhelmed with Shogun World and Maeve in comparison to the OUTSTANDING Ed Harris performance in episode 4.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 29, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Rather underwhelmed with Shogun World and Maeve in comparison to the OUTSTANDING Ed Harris performance in episode 4.



Agreed, it was just showing how they replicated narratives across different worlds, so what. It didn't progress the overall storyline at all. Maeve just saw herself replicated. I really didn't get how they seemed to make such a big deal out of Sakura being killed. So what, just some female robot with long hair who we hadn't seen before. That added nothing to the storyline, get...on...with....it. This is my overall criticism of this show, it really drags things out. Great idea, beautiful scenery, but slow and overly complicated.

Might have been better if we'd seen Shogun World in the first season, to show the scale of the park.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2018)

I'm losing interest in this now.

Spoilers for every episode shown so far in this post so don't read if you're not up to date. I'm not using spoiler tags.

This season feels messy and I'm not really invested in anyone in particular now.

Maeve was cool in S1, but the thing about her daughter has meant I can't get behind her arc. I didn't guess correctly what would happen when she saw her, but it was the same outcome: disappointment.

Dolores was boring in S1, and I actually had a bit of investment in her new badass self in the first few episodes of S2, but now she's chasing her dad, I feel the same as I do about Maeve's storyline: meh.

The MiB daughter storyline felt so contrived I don't even feel like discussing it. Mega-meh.

The Delos paramilitaries who've turned up don't interest me yet. This bit all feels like when X Files went weird with shadowy power brokers behind the scenes who were never properly explained. Could get interesting, but I doubt it somehow.

Shogun World was just a way of adding some more fancy choreography and nice cinematography into the show, I reckon. A gimmick and not particularly interesting. It might have been good if there's been a similar maze-type game in all the parks and the robots had achieved conciousness together, perhaps with different ideas on how things should go - robot wars? But no, West World is clearly Best World so everything is based around that, which neccessarily means everything else is just fluff. I doubt we'll ever seen Raj World again, for instance.

Maybe Future World will make an appearance at some point?

The only thing interesting me at the minute is the Arnold/Barnard storyline, especially the bit with Dolores doing the fidelity test. But even that feels like it's about to go silly, with the Shield or whatever that AI that's fighting back is called, and Ford being inside some world in a world in an AI.

It's like they went from "Jurrasic Park meets AI" to the "Matrix meets Lost meets Inception" in a single jump. I think a lot of people will jump ship if the end of this season doesn't improve a lot.


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2018)

William's daughter is called Grace. So together they are Will and Grace.


----------



## ringo (May 30, 2018)

Nearly fell asleep during epsiode 5. I like the shogun stuff, but there's a lot of time wastig when they could be making the story work better and make more sense.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I'm losing interest in this now.



I think they're trying to copy The Walking Dead and Microsoft's business model. One good, one shit, one good, two shit, just to drag it out for as long as possible.


----------



## A380 (Jun 3, 2018)

Am I the only one who thought the last 20 minutes in Shogun World were a bit ‘ Life of Brian Judean Popular Front Otto’s crack suicide squad ‘ ?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2018)

Episode 8. 

Outstanding.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 14, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Episode 8.
> 
> Outstanding.



I've heard that from a bloke at work, just watched ep 7 which was good. I like it when the overall plot moves forward well, which 7 did. It seems 8 doesn't so I'm not so sure I'm going to enjoy it. If it doesn't it's going to have to highly compensate.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 14, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> If it doesn't it's going to have to highly compensate.



It will.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2018)

I thought it was about 15 minutes too long. Skip to the end...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been well confused this season but with the last few eps it's kinda all starting to make sense. And yes, episode 8 was brilliant.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 14, 2018)

Trying not to read spoilers. Gave up at episode 5 the Shogun one. Does it get better, is it worth watching?


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah that Shogun one was boring, only seen 2 beyond that, they were definitely better, and everyone is raving about ep 8. I found a good recap link on the Yahoo homepage, certainly helped fill in the confusion.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 25, 2018)

Make sure to watch the scene after the closing credits of the end of season 2 episode.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2018)

Fun finale.

That fucking twist after the credits man...fuck you Westworld - total pisstakers


----------



## Santino (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think it was a twist. That was a different William, i.e. a copy.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 26, 2018)

He already suspected he was a bot as he'd been digging around in his arm for the connection port.


----------



## Santino (Jun 26, 2018)

He got into the lift, but when Bernard got into the lift William wasn't there. So at some point, probably when he blew his hand off, the narrative switched to a copy of William being tested. The real William remained unconscious and was picked up by the rescue team.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 26, 2018)

Nolan and Joy have said that the post-credits scene was far in the future so wasn't to do (directly) with the S2 plotline.  As to why he was dressed the same, fuck knows.

e2a unless that's when he 'died' of course.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2018)

Santino said:


> I don't think it was a twist. That was a different William, i.e. a copy.



Was it in the present timeline?
Am I missing something? Were all the events a memory (in his mind?)

Edited - just read your last thread.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 15, 2020)

Take it most people gave up on this? I'm plodding along with season 3 despite seemingly having less and less of a clue as to what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Take it most people gave up on this? I'm plodding along with season 3 despite seemingly having less and less of a clue as to what the fuck is going on.


I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## passenger (Apr 15, 2020)

I really did not think I really understood much of season 2, just need  someone who could explain it 
in a short summary


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Take it most people gave up on this? I'm plodding along with season 3 despite seemingly having less and less of a clue as to what the fuck is going on.


Exactly this. They should have ended it after the first season. The most recent episode was shockingly bad.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2020)

I gave up at some point during the 1st series. Didn't have the 'spook' of the film for me.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 16, 2020)

I enjoyed series 1 and 2 but gave up after the first episode of series three as it was just so fucking boring


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm enjoying season 3, I made the mistake of not rewatching the last episode of season 2 first though so it was pretty confusing. I'm about 75% sure I know what's going on


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2020)

binka said:


> I'm enjoying season 3, I made the mistake of not rewatching the last episode of season 2 first though so it was pretty confusing. I'm about 75% sure I know what's going on


I think this is a series that should be binged, or at least go back a couple of episodes into S2 before starting S3.


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think this is a series that should be binged, or at least go back a couple of episodes into S2 before starting S3.


Yeah I agree that probably is the best way to watch it


----------



## moochedit (Apr 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think this is a series that should be binged, or at least go back a couple of episodes into S2 before starting S3.



I have just binged all 3 seasons over the last few days having never watched it before. Annoyingly i have to wait for the last 2 episodes now 

In general i liked it although it does get a bit confusing in places. It definately helps to read the plot summary for each episode on wikipedia afterwards as otherwise i would have missed a few plot details.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 23, 2020)

moochedit said:


> I have just binged all 3 seasons over the last few days having never watched it before. Annoyingly i have to wait for the last 2 episodes now
> 
> In general i liked it although it does get a bit confusing in places. It definately helps to read the plot summary for each episode on wikipedia afterwards as otherwise i would have missed a few plot details.


Yeah, you have to keep on top of it or it could get confusing pretty quickly. It's definitely not one you can walk away from for a few minutes to make a coffee.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 24, 2020)

I am bored of it now, blah blah, simulation, Delores vs Maeve, some billionaire blokes, who cares?

Like when someone gets shot or blown up - are they human or a robot or a simulation, did this even happen now or in the past or what? Really not invested in what happens to anyone.

The first season was great, the second confusing, but now they’ve left Westworld behind it’s just dull.


----------



## cybershot (May 6, 2020)

Well I quite enjoyed the season finale at least.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 28, 2022)

It appears they accidentally approved two seasons at once, so there’s now a fourth season upon us, as they didn’t have an opportunity to cancel it after the disaster that was season 3.

I‘ll probably watch the first episode for want of anything else to watch tonight. 😮‍💨


----------



## moochedit (Jun 28, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



so who is the new character that is played by the delores actor?   is she another delores copy that has her memory suppressed?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm on episode 5. I have absolutely no fucking idea what's going on. I watch every scene and none of it makes any sense. Is it the future, or the past? Are they robots or human? Do they know they're robots or human? Is this a dream? My dream?


----------



## moochedit (Jul 25, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I'm on episode 5. I have absolutely no fucking idea what's going on. I watch every scene and none of it makes any sense. Is it the future, or the past? Are they robots or human? Do they know they're robots or human? Is this a dream? My dream?



It is complicated but i can (just about) follow it.

S4 ep1 started 7 years after end of s3. Calab and Maeve were in that +7 years timeline.

But "Christina" (new character played by "delores" actor) was in another time line 23 years later than calab and maeve (so +30 years after end s3)

Barnard is also in that +30 years timeline.

After end ep 4. Calab and maeve are also now in the +30 years timeline (although neither was in latest ep 5)

The "humans" are controlled by Hale so at this point there isn't much practicle difference between "humans" and "hosts" so i wouldn't worry too much about that  .

Also some humans know what hale is doing but most don't. But "Christina" is different though as she is controlling the other humans but she didn't know it (until this ep). Why? i don't know yet!
It's not clear if she is a host or human.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 1, 2022)

It reminds me of the later matrix movies now.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It reminds me of the later matrix movies now.


Yes it is getting a bit matrix like now. Only 2 episodes left to wrap it all up unless it ends on a cliffhanger.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 1, 2022)

For some reason this season despite most scenes being yawn-inducing I’ve been drawn to anything involving Bernard.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2022)

Last 2 episodes got a bit more confusing   but overall much better than s3.

I guess there won't be any more seasons now given the low ratings (down 90% on s3 apparently which won't go down well with discoverys accountents) but at least it hasn't ended on a cliffhanger like raised by wolves did so if the story does end there i'm happy.


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2022)

I stopped watching this after the first couple of episodes of season 2 iirc, is it worth giving it another go?


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 16, 2022)

No. Season 1 should have been it.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 4, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Last 2 episodes got a bit more confusing   but overall much better than s3.
> 
> I guess there won't be any more seasons now given the low ratings (down 90% on s3 apparently which won't go down well with discoverys accountents) but at least it hasn't ended on a cliffhanger like raised by wolves did so if the story does end there i'm happy.


Now been offically cancelled by hbo so no more seasons.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2022)

I guess stopping at the end of season 1 was a good call.


----------

